# 14 month (pagas) salary system



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

I was researching a bit and wondered if this is standard?

So 22k per year is this 1800 gross a month?

or 1500 gross x 10 months and 3300 gross x 2 months?

and if I start in Dec. my first "double pay" will be June/ july 2013?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

RobertoCarey said:


> I was researching a bit and wondered if this is standard?
> 
> So 22k per year is this 1800 gross a month?
> 
> ...


You divide 22k by 14, which equates to approx.1571/month. Then it's double in june/july & nov/december.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

RobertoCarey said:


> I was researching a bit and wondered if this is standard?
> 
> So 22k per year is this 1800 gross a month?
> 
> ...


Hi Roberto.
Look son this job seems to be causing you some concern/problems, so I have come up with a Plan B.............

I will take the job for you.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately it is completely normal in Spain that your employer manages your savings for you for 6 months at a time.

Don't expect any interest on the money that they retain for up to 180 days though, that's for your employer.

Even then, it's your "paga extra", a term I refuse to use.....


----------



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for clarifying.

This system has pro's and con's.
You have to live on 200-300 less a month. 

But in a way they are saving money for you and you can use it for holidays or big purchases. 

Still a "weird" system.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

One of those "Spain is different" issues that this country is filed with


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Spain is not that different - other countries do this as well.

For example, it used to be the case that you got 13 months pay per year in Germany with the extra one at Christmas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I get 13 months of pay a year in the UK - every four weeks!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> I get 13 months of pay a year in the UK - every four weeks!
> 
> Jo xxx


my daughter gets gets paid and has a free month every year


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> I get 13 months of pay a year in the UK - every four weeks!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's a lot of money!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mike kelly said:


> That's a lot of money!


 er.......... its a pittance, its my annual salary / by 13!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

RobertoCarey said:


> I was researching a bit and wondered if this is standard?
> 
> So 22k per year is this 1800 gross a month?
> 
> ...


It depends whether the "paga extra" is paid on a 12 month calculation or a 6 month calculation. Most are based on 12 months, this mean that to get the full allowance in July, you have to have worked from July to July; if you start work in January, in July you will only recieve half but you will receive a full pay in December. Another things is that it's usually only the basic salary, not what you actually earn which often is made up of several different allocations.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> er.......... its a pittance, its my annual salary / by 13!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I still don't get it  :confused2:


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I still don't get it  :confused2:


There are 52 weeks in a year, if you divide 52:4=13. My mum used to get a pension from the UK, it was paid every 4 weeks, therefore she received 13 payments a year, not 12 which she would have received if she had been paid per calendar month.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

anles said:


> There are 52 weeks in a year, if you divide 52:4=13. My mum used to get a pension from the UK, it was paid every 4 weeks, therefore she received 13 payments a year, not 12 which she would have received if she had been paid per calendar month.


Yep I get that, but I read jojo's comment as if she gets 13 months' worth of pay every 4 weeks! I think she just means she gets paid every 4 weeks so gets 13 months over a year...


----------



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

Sign my contract.

Basically I could choose between 12 or 16 salaris.

Spanish people prefer 16 salary, you'll be able to save and once in a while you get a double salary. I choose for a 12 month salary though.

Oh yeah and live is good here.

Everyday sunshine, food is cheap, barca is a beautifull city. Nice and clean streets and amazing night life. Great international vibe going on!


----------

